# World championship



## Tarbaby 212 (Jun 28, 2011)

The 2011 bowfishing world championship is just around the corner. I thought it would be good to see who all is planning on going down to lafitte and representing georgia.


----------



## S Adams (Jun 28, 2011)

Maybe next year?


----------



## Hard Core (Jun 29, 2011)

You know this .........MAN!!!!!!!! Its on. Water is getting right as we speak. Should be an epic tournament. Expect thousands of fish shot on the numbers side and a thousand lbs. on the big 20 side. Best waters in the World for bowfishing.


----------



## Tarbaby 212 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hard Core said:


> You know this .........MAN!!!!!!!! Its on. Water is getting right as we speak. Should be an epic tournament. Expect thousands of fish shot on the numbers side and a thousand lbs. on the big 20 side. Best waters in the World for bowfishing.


 I knew you would be there. Its like chuck said best bowfishing waters in the world.


----------



## Tarbaby 212 (Jul 18, 2011)

Boys I'm so fired up I can't eat.  It could take a 1000+  fish on numbers and a 1000+ lbs in the big 20.


----------



## JimDraper (Jul 18, 2011)

One of these years I'm gonna make it down there, If not for the Worlds maybe just to go down and fun shoot with CB and DC. I gotta get me one of them monster gator gar.


----------



## Bowfisher (Jul 18, 2011)

Could be the year to break records, all we need is 1300 on numbers


----------



## Hard Core (Jul 20, 2011)

Let's bring it home to Ga. See y'all there.


----------



## MikeC (Jul 25, 2011)

Congrats to Hard Core.You are "THE MAN"


----------



## Hard Core (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks Mike. Y'all banged out a boat load also. It was a team effort for sure.


----------



## Bowfisher (Jul 25, 2011)

Way to chuck,clint and Butch!!  Glad to see y'all finally get that title!  Those were some awesome fish for sure. 886 pounds in 20 fish will be tough be beat


----------



## castandblast (Jul 26, 2011)

dang guys thats a 44.3 lb fish average. what was the big fish weight?


----------



## Hard Core (Aug 4, 2011)

63.6 blue cat. We had 15 big cats and 5 small Gator gar.


----------



## castandblast (Aug 5, 2011)

Good job chuck. I know I was wrong but I thought most states had adopted a slot limit and number limit on gator gar similar to what they have on red fish. Is La not one of them or am I completely wrong on that species?


----------



## Hard Core (Aug 8, 2011)

Texas did set a limit of one per person a day. Louisiana there is no limit on gator gar. Catfish is 100 per person per day. you was close. just the next state over.


----------

